# Your best Pontiac front shot



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Post a picture of your best friends front end or your favorite 👍


----------



## driller (Oct 2, 2020)

pontrc said:


> Post a picture of your best friends front end or your favorite 👍
> View attachment 142755


My numbers matching '71, one of only 6 converts with air in 71


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

When I first got the car and six months later when she came home after a partial restore, that's my son...he's a friend 👍


----------



## IceBolt (Jul 28, 2020)

Perhaps some will consider it blasphemy on a GTO forum....but not a bad pair


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

IceBolt said:


> Perhaps some will consider it blasphemy on a GTO forum....but not a bad pair
> View attachment 142759


I’ll let that slide ice, love a C3


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

driller said:


> My numbers matching '71, one of only 6 converts with air in 71
> View attachment 142756
> View attachment 142756


I would hold on to her driller


----------



## AZTempest (Jun 11, 2019)

I got caught in a rare desert rain.


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

It all began with this one


----------



## Banjos (May 10, 2021)

With my one and only car show trophy.


----------



## Banjos (May 10, 2021)

Baaad65 said:


> When I first got the car and six months later when she came home after a partial restore, that's my son...he's a friend 👍
> View attachment 142757
> View attachment 142758


Almost twins with Baad65... other than the missing hood scoop. 😆


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

Very nice Banjos


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

IceBolt said:


> Perhaps some will consider it blasphemy on a GTO forum....but not a bad pair
> View attachment 142759





IceBolt said:


> Perhaps some will consider it blasphemy on a GTO forum....but not a bad pair
> View attachment 142759


Looks like a pair of Aces to me.


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

hang’in loose Pont🤙


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Banjos said:


> With my one and only car show trophy.
> View attachment 142765


Sure there will be more coming.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

LATECH said:


> It all began with this one
> View attachment 142762
> View attachment 142762


What color? purple mist? What color is the interior? Got a pic? Very nice


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

Fontaine blue with dark blue interior

Look here Used 1964 Pontiac GTO Coupe for Sale in Jersey Shore PA 17740 Sweitzer's Auto Sales


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

IceBolt said:


> Perhaps some will consider it blasphemy on a GTO forum....but not a bad pair
> View attachment 142759


I had the red one and always wanted a C3 convertible, very nice 👍


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Banjos said:


> With my one and only car show trophy.
> View attachment 142765


I had to do a double take 😯 is that the factory color because it's really close to mine and I think mine is a '70's GM color and I get more compliments on it, I love the color so it's staying but don't know what it is and haven't had a paint scan done.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Them some nice rides guys


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

Not exactly a front shot, but...


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

IceBolt said:


> Perhaps some will consider it blasphemy on a GTO forum....but not a bad pair
> View attachment 142759


Bro, my vette is identical, only with the luggae rack.


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

I know not everyone's favorite color
Factory born color was Matador Red. Previous owner owner changed the color


----------



## Rlamarche1 (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

armyadarkness said:


> Bro, my vette is identical, only with the luggae rack.


Alright army show us your toys


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

pontrc said:


> Alright army show us your toys


----------



## 65Teal (Jun 10, 2020)

With original licence plate!


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

armyadarkness said:


> View attachment 142784
> View attachment 142785


That too me is the perfect duo, I hope to find a good 74 C3 to join you and ice👍


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

pontrc said:


> That too me is the perfect duo, I hope to find a good 74 C3 to join you and ice👍


C3 Vette's are one of the easiest cars to find CHEAP, but the most difficult to find GOOD. 

Those cars had the best brakes, steering, and suspension, stock, right from 62 (C2) on through 82 (C3). With a set of BFG 70's on stock 15" Rally's, the car handles like a slot car, and the four-piston caliper, manual brakes, are a dream!

But man, if the birdcage is bad or the trailing arms haven't been done, they're either worthless, or at the least, expensive to repair. The ones that you see "sitting in a field", because the owner thinks he has a pile of gold, are worth slightly less than used fryer oil from Long John Silvers.


----------



## Honeyharbour62 (Jul 15, 2018)

These cars are rolling automotive art. They're all cherry. Took this from my porch one night after tinkering.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

armyadarkness said:


> C3 Vette's are one of the easiest cars to find CHEAP, but the most difficult to find GOOD.
> 
> Those cars had the best brakes, steering, and suspension, stock, right from 62 (C2) on through 82 (C3). With a set of BFG 70's on stock 15" Rally's, the car handles like a slot car, and the four-piston caliper, manual brakes, are a dream!
> 
> But man, if the birdcage is bad or the trailing arms haven't been done, they're either worthless, or at the least, expensive to repair. The ones that you see "sitting in a field", because the owner thinks he has a pile of gold, are worth slightly less than used fryer oil from Long John Silvers.


Looking for about 5 years and yes I heard and read what too look for. Rusted birdcage, sunken headlight doors etc And also find one with the paint already done 👍


----------



## Atarchus (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

pontrc said:


> Looking for about 5 years and yes I heard and read what too look for. Rusted birdcage, sunken headlight doors etc And also find one with the paint already done 👍


Yep... 

Stress cracks/ paint: You can't paint a vette right, for less than $10K
Trailing arms: The rear trailing arms have a complex bearing assembly, which requires special skill and tools (similar to a ring and pinion). These are expensive to buy as complete units and "fun" to replace. These cars also have four-wheel alignment, meaning camber/ castor, toe in/ toe out, even on the back wheels, so you cannot replace anything on the rear suspension, without getting an alignment following... AND... most alignment shops won't touch them, because they take half a day to do, and they require the lead tech to do them.
Bird cage: You already know about. GM did a terrible job with thwe windsheild trim on C3's, so rain ran down and sat in the kick panels, on the body mounts.
Cooling: In order to get that steep hood angle, they had to rake the radiator. This dramatically reduced cooling efficiency, so once a cooling system has been neglected even slightly, it's overheat city.
Brake bleeding: The height and angle of the master cylinder, make removing air from the brakes "impossible" for some people.
Vacuum: Given the choice of questing for the Holy Grail, or diagnosing the vacuum system on a C3, I would choose the easy one. I always wanted a gold cup anyway. Headlights, wipers, all HVAC functions, and depending on the year "astro vent", are all controlled by vacuum.
That is what to look for.

If you love them, and there's a lot to love, then it's all easily doable. Especially if you do the work yourself. They're quirky cars, but they are engineering masterpieces and they were well thought out. Given the ultra-low HP numbers from 73 forward, it's amazing that the steering, suspension, and brakes continued to be so incredible. It's like having a Lamborghini with a Briggs and Stratton (only slightly less HP).


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Atarchus said:


> View attachment 142790


That is so sweet👍


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

armyadarkness said:


> Yep...
> 
> Stress cracks/ paint: You can't paint a vette right, for less than $10K
> Trailing arms: The rear trailing arms have a complex bearing assembly, which requires special skill and tools (similar to a ring and pinion). These are expensive to buy as complete units and "fun" to replace. These cars also have four-wheel alignment, meaning camber/ castor, toe in/ toe out, even on the back wheels, so you cannot replace anything on the rear suspension, without getting an alignment following... AND... most alignment shops won't touch them, because they take half a day to do, and they require the lead tech to do them.
> ...


Makes me like my GTO more and more


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

pontrc said:


> Makes me like my GTO more and more


Honestly, they're great cars. They had terrible reputations, and those are the reasons why, however, not one thing I listed was an issue, unless it was neglected. Just know what to look for.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

armyadarkness said:


> Honestly, they're great cars. They had terrible reputations, and those are the reasons why, however, not one thing I listed was an issue, unless it was neglected. Just know what to look for.


Yes I agree there is no car that has those sexy lines like a C3 vette


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

IceBolt said:


> Perhaps some will consider it blasphemy on a GTO forum....but not a bad pair
> View attachment 142759


Pssstt we are pretending the one on the right is a banshee ....LOL


----------



## Hoofer814 (Apr 11, 2020)

It's a Tempest and will stay that way. No cloning for me. 455 transplant.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I'm amazed at how many of you guys have posts. I don't think I ever even saw one, until I came here. I still don't understand the designations that they used, but the Lemans/ Tempest/ GTO looks just as good, either way.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

BigBarney said:


> What stunning beauties. Your cars..., they're incredible.


Show us yours bud


----------



## gtojoe68 (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

armyadarkness said:


> I'm amazed at how many of you guys have posts. I don't think I ever even saw one, until I came here. I still don't understand the designations that they used, but the Lemans/ Tempest/ GTO looks just as good, either way.


You know, funny thing is, when I bought my car 14 years ago, i never paid any attention to the fact it was a post car. To this day I cant remeber if My original car was also a post car or not. 
That was the 70s . It happens a lot...LOL.


----------



## Wild2inca (Apr 20, 2020)

My 67, love this car!!


----------



## BillyGTO-68&69 (Aug 26, 2020)

My '68 & '69. Never get tired of seeing all these beautiful cars.


----------



## Goat68 (Dec 16, 2013)

I had two Goats but this one was the best. Don’t know what I was thinking in 1977 when I let it go in Libertyville Illinois while in the military







for a family station wagon.I’m going on 73 now and sure miss this car. It’s still registered in Illinois by someone.


----------



## Goat68 (Dec 16, 2013)

Goat68 said:


> I had two Goats but this one was the best. Don’t know what I was thinking in 1977 when I let it go in Libertyville Illinois while in the military
> View attachment 142852
> for a family station wagon.I’m going on 73 now and sure miss this car. It’s still registered in Illinois by someone.


----------



## JLuger (Sep 8, 2012)

Doing some work on my pickup so the Goat has been my everyday ride.


----------



## QUICKSILVER 04M6 (Mar 15, 2021)

My moms new 67 convertible


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Goat68 said:


> I had two Goats but this one was the best. Don’t know what I was thinking in 1977 when I let it go in Libertyville Illinois while in the military
> View attachment 142852
> for a family station wagon.I’m going on 73 now and sure miss this car. It’s still registered in Illinois by someone.


I dig the shorts


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

LATECH said:


> You know, funny thing is, when I bought my car 14 years ago, i never paid any attention to the fact it was a post car. To this day I cant remeber if My original car was also a post car or not.
> That was the 70s . It happens a lot...LOL.


Damn LA


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Goat68 said:


> I had two Goats but this one was the best. Don’t know what I was thinking in 1977 when I let it go.I’m going on 73 now and sure miss this car. It’s still registered in Illinois by someone.


Track’em down Goat68 
Then Tell em:


----------



## gtosmine (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## bustac (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## Gtodude2 (Aug 27, 2020)

One of my fav angles 👍🏻


----------



## coyote595 (Dec 4, 2019)

Not a GTO, but close enough for me.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

coyote595 said:


> Not a GTO, but close enough for me.
> View attachment 142888


Nothing wrong with that 


coyote595 said:


> Not a GTO, but close enough for me.
> View attachment 142888





coyote595 said:


> Not a GTO, but close enough for me.
> View attachment 142888


----------



## Bigfoot1965 (Mar 25, 2021)

pontrc said:


> Nothing wrong with that


Some very nice looking cars everyone. Here's my '65 GTO Hardtop. Sadly, still a work in process & even that got put on hold a couple of weeks ago. Had to have surgery on my hand. About ready to get busy again. Originally a 4 barrel, 4-speed car, the engine and trans were long gone when I got her. I'm not looking at it as a restoration project, more of a hot rod build. I found a '72 455 HO engine from a Trans Am & had it built as a solid roller, roller rocker, dual quad beast. I put a TH-400 and a 12 bolt rear with 3:90 posi in it, too. I'm keeping all of the original stuff, just for grins & giggles. And no, I didn't find it in this barn, I put it in the barn after converting it into a shop. LOL















The second car is my '62 Grand Prix, 389 tri-power (added), PS/PB/AC/PW car. Pretty nice.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

pontrc said:


> Show us yours bud


He can't cause he's trolling........


BigBarney said:


> Damn, dude, you are incredibly wrong. You can't just take a part from a totally different car. I went through this myself when I bought a used car off the road. I thought it was perfect to begin with. But after a while, the rose-colored glasses cracked. The car literally started to fall apart. And I bought the wrong parts and invested even more money in this bucket of nuts. I somehow sold it for parts and scrapped it. My next car I decided to buy wisely, I read an article on The Home of Everything Automotive - Car.co.uk and decided to buy a good car loan, and choose a vehicle from an already approved dealer


Note the cheesy link in his post...


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Bigfoot1965 said:


> Some very nice looking cars everyone. Here's my '65 GTO Hardtop. Sadly, still a work in process & even that got put on hold a couple of weeks ago. Had to have surgery on my hand. About ready to get busy again. Originally a 4 barrel, 4-speed car, the engine and trans were long gone when I got her. I'm not looking at it as a restoration project, more of a hot rod build. I found a '72 455 HO engine from a Trans Am & had it built as a solid roller, roller rocker, dual quad beast. I put a TH-400 and a 12 bolt rear with 3:90 posi in it, too. I'm keeping all of the original stuff, just for grins & giggles. And no, I didn't find it in this barn, I put it in the barn after converting it into a shop. LOL
> View attachment 142891
> View attachment 142891
> 
> The second car is my '62 Grand Prix, 389 tri-power (added), PS/PB/AC/PW car. Pretty nice.


Mine was like that for 6 years lol,anyway it’s getting there looks like a nice setup 👍


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

HP11 said:


> He can't cause he's trolling........
> Note the cheesy link in his post...


Thanks for the heads up HP


----------



## Skidplate (May 22, 2020)

RMTZ67 said:


> View attachment 142768


That’s a fine GTO! Perhaps one of the cleanest definitions of a classy muscle car I’ve seen in ages...


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Goat68 said:


> I had two Goats but this one was the best. Don’t know what I was thinking in 1977 when I let it go in Libertyville Illinois while in the military
> View attachment 142852
> for a family station wagon.I’m going on 73 now and sure miss this car. It’s still registered in Illinois by someone.


Great old shots!
The shorts are classic  but the can of Dino Juice made me laugh.


----------



## coyote595 (Dec 4, 2019)

Bigfoot1965 said:


> Some very nice looking cars everyone. Here's my '65 GTO Hardtop. Sadly, still a work in process & even that got put on hold a couple of weeks ago. Had to have surgery on my hand. About ready to get busy again. Originally a 4 barrel, 4-speed car, the engine and trans were long gone when I got her. I'm not looking at it as a restoration project, more of a hot rod build. I found a '72 455 HO engine from a Trans Am & had it built as a solid roller, roller rocker, dual quad beast. I put a TH-400 and a 12 bolt rear with 3:90 posi in it, too. I'm keeping all of the original stuff, just for grins & giggles. And no, I didn't find it in this barn, I put it in the barn after converting it into a shop. LOL
> View attachment 142891
> View attachment 142891
> 
> The second car is my '62 Grand Prix, 389 tri-power (added), PS/PB/AC/PW car. Pretty nice.


Great Project! Its gonna be really fun when done. Love the GP. My first car in high school was a 63 Grand Prix 389 4 BBL. Used to peg the speedo with retread tires on the front. Oh, to be young and stupid again! Funny thing, I blew and chunked a tire while racing a 69 Dodge Charger, but it wasn't one of the retreads that blew. It was one of the wider tires that I had in the rear. It was a really nice, clean car from my Aunt, who bought it new and babied it. Sadly, I sold it to my cousin who neglected it and let it go to pot.


----------



## Bigfoot1965 (Mar 25, 2021)

coyote595 said:


> Great Project! Its gonna be really fun when done. Love the GP. My first car in high school was a 63 Grand Prix 389 4 BBL. Used to peg the speedo with retread tires on the front. Oh, to be young and stupid again! Funny thing, I blew and chunked a tire while racing a 69 Dodge Charger, but it wasn't one of the retreads that blew. It was one of the wider tires that I had in the rear. It was a really nice, clean car from my Aunt, who bought it new and babied it. Sadly, I sold it to my cousin who neglected it and let it go to pot.


LOL My first car was a '65 GTO hardtop (not the one I now own). It was a Nocturne Blue, white interior, 4 barrel, automatic car. We rebuilt the engine to juice it up a bit. What was more fun than racing, was was watching guys change their minds. Some guy would pull up next to me and rev his engine as a challenge, and many times after I looked at him and revved mine, he'd keep facing straight ahead and stayed very quiet. The only race I ever lost was to a '69 Road Runner. The guy had a four speed and I had the 2 speed powerglide (great transmission!) and he beat me off the line and I couldn't reel him back in. I sold that car to buy my first new car. Are you ready for this? It was a 1974 Vega. Even I laugh at that now, but that 4 banger 4 speed was fun to drive even if it didn't have the HP that the goat had.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> Great old shots!
> The shorts are classic  but the can of Dino Juice made me laugh.


 I remember filling the cans up out of the barrel in the service station. Full service we would top off the fluids as part of the service. I had 30W, 10/40 and 20/50 cans at the pump all with spouts in them ready to go. We had a service caddy with all the fluids in it.


----------



## JLuger (Sep 8, 2012)

Here’s a 66 I sold a few years ago.


----------



## Atarchus (Aug 4, 2020)

Can't figure out how to delete this post, so it's gonna sit here. Enjoy.


----------



## Atarchus (Aug 4, 2020)

coyote595 said:


> Not a GTO, but close enough for me.
> View attachment 142888


Ya know, I REALLY like the chrome grille. That car is bad ass how it sits.


----------



## coyote595 (Dec 4, 2019)

Bigfoot1965 said:


> LOL My first car was a '65 GTO hardtop (not the one I now own). It was a Nocturne Blue, white interior, 4 barrel, automatic car. We rebuilt the engine to juice it up a bit. What was more fun than racing, was was watching guys change their minds. Some guy would pull up next to me and rev his engine as a challenge, and many times after I looked at him and revved mine, he'd keep facing straight ahead and stayed very quiet. The only race I ever lost was to a '69 Road Runner. The guy had a four speed and I had the 2 speed powerglide (great transmission!) and he beat me off the line and I couldn't reel him back in. I sold that car to buy my first new car. Are you ready for this? It was a 1974 Vega. Even I laugh at that now, but that 4 banger 4 speed was fun to drive even if it didn't have the HP that the goat had.


I sold my 63 Grand Prix to buy a 75 Firebird. Really enjoyed the Firebird. Built it up with a solid cammed 400 with #614 Ram Air IV heads, Turbo 400, 4.10 gears, Herb Adams VSE suspension. I was living in California at the time (now Texas for the last 22 years), and they implemented new smog laws that required emissions testing every year. No way that thing was ever going to pass, as 1975 was the first year that catalytic converters were used. If I would have bought an earlier year, I might have had a chance. So I pulled the drivetrain and sold the car as a roller. Then I bought a midnight blue 86 WS6 Trans Am T-Top. Now here is what will be more pathetic that you trading your Goat for a Vega. I had two children of my own that I had just won custody of, and I got married to a lady with two sons. I had a sudden need for family transportation that would carry six, so I sold my T/A and bought an 88 Dodge Grand Caravan. It really hurt. I now hang my head in shame.😩


----------



## Bigfoot1965 (Mar 25, 2021)

coyote595 said:


> I sold my 63 Grand Prix to buy a 75 Firebird. Really enjoyed the Firebird. Built it up with a solid cammed 400 with #614 Ram Air IV heads, Turbo 400, 4.10 gears, Herb Adams VSE suspension. I was living in California at the time (now Texas for the last 22 years), and they implemented new smog laws that required emissions testing every year. No way that thing was ever going to pass, as 1975 was the first year that catalytic converters were used. If I would have bought an earlier year, I might have had a chance. So I pulled the drivetrain and sold the car as a roller. Then I bought a midnight blue 86 WS6 Trans Am T-Top. Now here is what will be more pathetic that you trading your Goat for a Vega. I had two children of my own that I had just won custody of, and I got married to a lady with two sons. I had a sudden need for family transportation that would carry six, so I sold my T/A and bought an 88 Dodge Grand Caravan. It really hurt. I now hang my head in shame.😩


Don't feel too bad. I'll bet there is a large brotherhood of car lovers, male and female, that have similar sad tales of woe. LOL
What part of Cali did you live in? I'm a SoCal guy myself. Born in Long Beach, grew up in Garden Grove, and lived in Anaheim until 2013. Now VERY happily retired in Tennessee.


----------



## coyote595 (Dec 4, 2019)

Bigfoot1965 said:


> Don't feel too bad. I'll bet there is a large brotherhood of car lovers, male and female, that have similar sad tales of woe. LOL
> What part of Cali did you live in? I'm a SoCal guy myself. Born in Long Beach, grew up in Garden Grove, and lived in Anaheim until 2013. Now VERY happily retired in Tennessee.


I lived in Oceanside (60 mi south of Anaheim) from birth until age 19. Then moved to Chico (90 miles north of Sacramento) until I was 38. I then moved to the Austin Texas area in 1999 and I am still here and very happily retired as well! I do not miss work one bit!


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Here's the only other ****** at the first cruise night which we are a sponsor for this year, this is right down the street from where our business is located, about 100 cars 👍


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Guess it didn't like the slang word for indians..oh and this beater was there too 😁


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Baaad65 said:


> Guess it didn't like the slang word for indians..oh and this beater was there too 😁
> View attachment 143221


There a dime a dozen lol👍


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

pontrc said:


> View attachment 143228


Yeah Jet does your wife takes your Goat and then does selfie?


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Not yet Pont but soon I will get her pose at least
Her on a 4 speed yikes it would end up in a transmission shop quick 😵‍💫


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

Most any 66 or 67 will do for me. This one is mine;


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Mine'sa66 said:


> Most any 66 or 67 will do for me. This one is mine;
> View attachment 143355


I would never guess it Mine


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

pontrc said:


> Yeah Jet does your wife takes your Goat and then does selfie?


Here’s a ‘facsimile’ pic kinda Pont,just till I get a actualone ,her bestie buddy Sue is on right,lol😆
Hey There maybe there should be a wifies and girlfriends in GTOs thread in here somewheres lol


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

I here ya bud


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Jetzster said:


> Here’s a ‘facsimile’ pic kinda Pont,just till I get a actualone ,her bestie buddy Sue is on right,lol😆
> Hey There maybe there should be a wifies and girlfriends in GTOs thread in here somewheres lol
> View attachment 143503


Well I only have the wife.


----------

